# Need help... to buy online thru internet or offline @ hyderabad?



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 18, 2011)

Recently i've posted this thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/142323-build-rig-54000-a.html#post1424333

As Suggested by Jaskanwar Singh i went to CTC(Chenoy Trade Centre).. a computer stores bazaar @ hyderabad to get the price quotes...

and the prices are as follows...

ASUS P8P67-PRO @ 13000/-....

Core i5 2500k @ 10650/- this is ok..
Corsair RAM 4GB*2 not sure of which kit he'll give but priced @ 3850/-
1 TB Seagate Barracuda @ 2700/-

Cooler Master 430 Elite Cabby @ 2600/- 
Benq G2220HD @ 6900 
APC 800VA @ 2000/- 
Sapphire 6890 1GB @ 14000/-  
Zotac 560TI 1GB @ 14200/- 
Zotac 550Ti 1Gb @ 8600/- 
Cooler Master Gx550 @ 4400/-
Cooler Master GX650 @ 5500/-


Based on this data.. My Purchase would come to around 60100/-(taking Zotac 560TI into account)

And MSI GFX CARDS ARE NOT AVAILABLE HERE... even P67 Boards are only ASUS available... Moreover i wanna buy a z68 board... 

so tell me guys.. should i buy online...???/ or should i go with this...
If online suggest me a trustworthy website... i can assemble the PC on my own...


----------



## Zapper (Jun 18, 2011)

if you decide to buy online just have a
look at these websites and compare the prices:-

The IT Wares
SMC International
The IT Depot
Prime ABGB
Lynx India
Letsbuy
Ebay India

frankly speaking i don't know about the reputation ......i suggest you to wait for more comments from others.

also there are many threads in TDF about the same thing..........just do a search.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have researched a lot, and come to the conclusion that TheITWares and SMCInternational are most trustworthy websites.
I had a very bad experience of delivery of a product from PrimeABGB.


----------



## Skud (Jun 19, 2011)

Zapper's list is pretty exhaustive. Will add one: Techshop.in, but they are generally overpriced. I have good experience with ITWares, Lynx and Techshop.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 19, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> Recently i've posted this thread...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/142323-build-rig-54000-a.html#post1424333
> 
> ...



Hey mate...what is the shop that you got from in CTC? Below 
is the one I got from computer bazaar. Do you think this is fine?




Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500	10200
Motherboard	DH67BL	5000
RAM	Corsair 4GB	2400
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2750
GPU	Sapphire HD6870 1GB	13000
PSU	Corsair GS600	4100
Case	CM Elite 430	2750
Monitor	Dell ST2220M	8200
KB+M	logitech/microsoft	700
Total	49000


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 19, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Hey mate...what is the shop that you got from in CTC? Below
> is the one I got from computer bazaar. Do you think this is fine?
> 
> 
> ...




I got those prices from....P.L. COmputers...
i doubt that one HD6870 @ 13k???
Dont buy i5 2500 go for i5 2500k priced at 10650 in PL Computers...


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 19, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> I got those prices from....P.L. COmputers...
> i doubt that one HD6870 @ 13k???
> Dont buy i5 2500 go for i5 2500k priced at 10650 in PL Computers...




I got another quote from PL Computers as well. But the graphic card costs the same there as wel which is 13000! What do you  suggest? All of them have a little marginal diff around 1000 amongst them in total. But I guess swetha computer bazaar had little less than these but they were rude.

I5 2500k better than 2500? Because K series proc have P series mobo. I am going for 2500 which is ideal for h series. Any better?


----------



## Zapper (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ 2500k has an unlocked multiplier whereas 2500 does not....also Intel's H-series chipsets don't let you overclock the CPU or memory—only the integrated GPU....i suggest you i2500k and z68 chipset


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 19, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> I got another quote from PL Computers as well. But the graphic card costs the same there as wel which is 13000! What do you  suggest? All of them have a little marginal diff around 1000 amongst them in total. But I guess swetha computer bazaar had little less than these but they were rude.
> 
> I5 2500k better than 2500? Because K series proc have P series mobo. I am going for 2500 which is ideal for h series. Any better?



wat zapper said is correct.... if u dont wannna overclock ur PC... then go for H61 and intel 2500... but if u r looking to overclock...go for z68 mobo...and intel i5 2500k.. in 2500k the multiplier is unlocked for easy OCing...

luk at this config...

Core i5 2500k @ 11.3K
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
Corsair 2*2=4GB XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz C9 @ 3k
MSi HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 Twin Frozr III/OC @ 16k
Corsair GS 600W @ 4.8k
CoolerMaster CM690 @ 4.2k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

and moreover MSI cards are rarely available at CTC... and are generally priced high.. so i'm luking to buy it online


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

@rahulbalmuri don't suggest XMS3 RAMs with sandy bridge config. It has voltage issue.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 20, 2011)

shayem said:


> @rahulbalmuri don't suggest XMS3 RAMs with sandy bridge config. It has voltage issue.



if so then go for Gskill Sandy Bridge 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 2GB X 2 or G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X]DDR3 1600 Mhz 4GB(2GB x2)F3-12800CL8D-4GBXM


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 20, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> if so then go for Gskill Sandy Bridge 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 2GB X 2 or G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X]DDR3 1600 Mhz 4GB(2GB x2)F3-12800CL8D-4GBXM



That would be 1600 mHz and it is limited to only 1333 mHz in the H67BL. Hence am goin for:

Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)

Also can I opt for 500W corsair if 600W GS ain't available. I was advised not to go Cooler master. Hence as an alternative Can i opt for SeaSonic SS-500ES 500W Power Supply?



rahulbalmuri said:


> wat zapper said is correct.... if u dont wannna overclock ur PC... then go for H61 and intel 2500... but if u r looking to overclock...go for z68 mobo...and intel i5 2500k.. in 2500k the multiplier is unlocked for easy OCing...
> 
> luk at this config...
> 
> ...



I am planning to buy everything from CTC. But now am thinkin abt graphics card! Its almost 1500+ in price for sapphire 6870 card. In online, the cheapest was 11500+vat. What ya suggest


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 20, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> That would be 1600 mHz and it is limited to only 1333 mHz in the H67BL. Hence am goin for:
> 
> Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)
> 
> ...



kewl then buy from online...


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick question. 
Whats the price of ASRock Z68 Extreme 4  Motherboard?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 20, 2011)

Charan said:


> Quick question.
> Whats the price of ASRock Z68 Extreme 4  Motherboard?



i donno its exact price.... but it is priced nearer to Asus P8Z68-V... i.e., 190$ so 10.5 k i guess...


----------



## boddunan (Jun 21, 2011)

Shwetha Computers - this is the place I recently bought my system and they have MSI 560 Ti twin frozer II. And they have most of highend products available. The cost was however little more than 15K (couple of weeks ago, may be come down by now).


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 22, 2011)

boddunan said:


> Shwetha Computers - this is the place I recently bought my system and they have MSI 560 Ti twin frozer II. And they have most of highend products available. The cost was however little more than 15K (couple of weeks ago, may be come down by now).



thats ok.  But their response is awful man....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

I have bought 2 headphones from the ITwares and can say that their service is good. They deliver goods very fast, within 3 days I received both of them.
They never credit the loyalty points to your account though and may not reply to your emails


----------



## boddunan (Jun 22, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> thats ok.  But their response is awful man....



I don't bother all these unless I am getting what i need. After all you will not see each other after your purchase.

Anyway, my interaction was not awful. I have directly went through the technician out there at the cellar and he was very helpful.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 22, 2011)

boddunan said:


> I don't bother all these unless I am getting what i need. After all you will not see each other after your purchase.
> 
> Anyway, my interaction was not awful. I have directly went through the technician out there at the cellar and he was very helpful.



My friend bought a system there recently for about 35k... now it has got prob with the processor... Dirty idiots they're not responding...."After all you will not see each other after your purchase."... thts not true... if u have probs u'll have to go to them


----------



## boddunan (Jun 22, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> My friend bought a system there recently for about 35k... now it has got prob with the processor... Dirty idiots they're not responding...."After all you will not see each other after your purchase."... thts not true... if u have probs u'll have to go to them



May be something wrong with the assembling, but you will be there and can verify everything before you take out your system from shop. But once you are out of shop, mostly you will go to the respective service centers for any malfunction in parts. Anyway, good service means good customer satisfaction, better skip that shop. 

I have very good experience with Bhoomika computers (in cellar of CTC) for over 5 years so I can say their service is good. However highend components are not available there. Again, good part is he promised me to get whatever the things (all are highend for my machine) within 3 days but because I was to eager to buy computer, I chose Shwetha.

There are many alternatives, specially if you have bank account/credit card then buying online is very good option.

letsbuy.com
theitwares
lynx-india 

these are some of the good websites I have experience with. I have very bad experience with SMC international so I will not recommend it, but again not everyone has same exp.


----------

